# Merry Christmas



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all Mt members and have a prosperous New Year


----------



## drop bear (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas all! And if you celebrate something else, happy that holiday! And if you don't celebrate anything, enjoy your day!


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 25, 2020)

Merriest Xmas to all, wishing you all joy, love and peace through the brand new year [emoji4]

And thank you all for keeping me and everyone else such good company and for the lovely chats throughout this crazy year, it helped alot [emoji4]


----------



## jobo (Dec 25, 2020)

yes indeed, have a good one all


----------

